
Geometee - mxxx
http://geometee.com
======
arbus
Really cool! Please consider replacing the tiny knobs with something a bit
more user-friendly like sliders

~~~
archgrove
Yes, please. I like the concept, but found using the dials really fiddly and
unintuitive. They don't seem to "turn" like one would expect, working only off
the height of the mouse cursor after starting interaction.

~~~
akx
It was actually intuitive to me.

But I'm used to interfaces for VSTs (audio generation/effects plugins) that
usually have this exact interaction mode. See
[http://www.protoolerblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/screenshot_O...](http://www.protoolerblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/screenshot_Ohmicide.jpg) for an example of one.

(Sometimes VST knobs also have the extra of horizontal movement being a "fine-
tune" mode, even, which is very handy.)

~~~
oakwhiz
I always found it strange that VST knobs were actually sliders in disguise.
After a while you get used to it, but I can see how confusing it might be to
users.

------
dopamean
I have no idea what I was just playing with but I spend way more time on it
than I care to admit.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Same here. I ended up making parsnips: <http://imgur.com/kYUA5nm>

------
cocoflunchy
Can you buy the t-shirts? There is a preview but I didn't see any link to
actually buy the thing...

~~~
drewnoakes
Ultimately I'll program the site to allow purchases. I hadn't gotten around to
it, but given the interest the site's gotten recently I'm kind of kicking
myself.

If there's a design you'd like on a tshirt, let me know and we can make it
happen via RedBubble: <http://www.redbubble.com/explore/geometee>

------
pepsi
This is great, in around 15 minutes I have some excellent desktop wallpapers
for work! The exported image is 2400x3200 and scales nicely.

~~~
drewnoakes
It'd be great to see what you came up with! I programmed this site in my spare
time and haven't really seen what others have made with it.

------
gruseom
That color picker is unusually intricate. Does it come from a library or was
it made for this site?

~~~
evan_
If you have a modern browser, it's your OS color picker- the tool uses <input
type="color" />.

<http://slides.html5rocks.com/#new-form-types>

~~~
gruseom
Thank you both. I had no idea that HTML5 included this.

------
fredley
I spent a long time trying to make it into the Joy Division cover before
working out that it wasn't going to happen...

~~~
ArikBe
Maybe a bit off-topic but I enquired on Quora a few months ago on how one
would go about simulating the CP1919 Cover. (I wanted it laser cut on my
MacBook Pro through the services of uncover.com) and here's the answer:

[http://www.quora.com/Data-Visualization/What-would-be-a-
way-...](http://www.quora.com/Data-Visualization/What-would-be-a-way-to-
generate-a-stacked-time-series-from-an-audio-file-similar-to-the-
CP-1919-graphic/answer/Mario-Klingemann?__ac__=1)

------
nostromo
What is this blob protocol? I've never seen it before and Google just thinks I
meant to say blog (grrr, google).

You get to it by clicking export:
blob:http%3A//geometee.com/1692d5b3-b837-4181-bae4-7c6a997ab22a

Ah, found it, very interesting: <http://dev.w3.org/2006/webapi/FileAPI/#url>

~~~
program
It's the URI behind the File API:

<http://www.w3.org/TR/FileAPI/#url>

------
d23
I wish this was open source. I'd love to make it animated. It'd be real neat
to have something that changes from one aesthetically pleasing shape to
another.

Edit: Or having the various parameters put to different aspects of music would
be awesome as well.

------
taliesinb
After reading "The Blind Watchmaker" I did something similar to this project
-- in Visual Basic! (My excuse for using such an abhorrent language is that I
was only 10 and didn't know any better).

Which makes me think that this project is ripe for a "artificial selection"
mode in which you get multiple mutated copies and pick the right one, slowly
directing the parameters in a 'pleasing' direction. Here's a cool video that
demos Dawkins' watchmaker program from way back when:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUkL2bLFiOU>

~~~
gcb0
love how VB was able to introduce maybe 1/3 of the people on this site to
programming but everyone dismiss it as pure garbage.

~~~
nijk
Wow, kids. In my day it was QBasic or GWBasic.

~~~
gcb0
...changing the graphics from gorilla.bas i imagine :)

~~~
taliesinb
That is _exactly_ how I started! Today's walled gardens don't seem to contain
the same sandpits we had in the days of DOS and friends.

------
drewnoakes
Hi everyone, I'm the man behind geometee. I haven't quite finished developing
it, so hadn't widely announced it.

It's really exciting to get your feedback and see the awesome things you've
been creating with it.

I will revisit the knob UI based on the feedback here. These seem really
intuitive to some people (normally those who play around with audio software)
whereas sliders might be more usable to the majority.

Any ideas for other directions I could take this?

------
peterhil
I accidentally created a tree with way too many branches on
<http://geometee.com/#!/Work005FractalTree> and now the presets load really
slowly, sorry. Could you delete that?

~~~
drewnoakes
Yeah that one can really kill your computer. In a proper desktop app the
developer gets a lot more control over processing of tasks like this, but in
the browser the best I can do is limit the number of branches or the depth,
and hope your computer/tablet is fast enough to not get too slow. Thanks for
the feedback!

------
tikhonj
Heh, this is pretty neat.

I just noticed that there's a little color swatch on the right side of the
screen that allows you to change the background color. Combine all this with a
nice color scheme and you can get something that looks _really_ cool.

------
na85
The annoying knob UI killed any enjoyment I might have got out of this.

------
olh
I don't even know what it is, but seems cool.

Edit: oh, t-shirts...

------
m_d
The default design reminds me of Joy Division.

<http://imgur.com/OaKCSUp>

------
Robin_Message
Please wire this up to a t-shirt printer! Maybe an artsy 3D printer-based
plotter for the vector patterns?

------
florincm
<http://cl.ly/image/1K0u1R0M0g0P>

------
neeee
I want to buy one.

------
itry
Killed the back button of my browser.

------
swayvil
It's FABULOUS!

------
derleth
I can't turn the knobs at all most of the time. I'm using a mouse on a laptop;
maybe this only really works on a tablet or phone?

~~~
lloeki
That part is, to me, a UI disaster. What you can do though is click and drag
upwards, even out of the knob, and it will work (barely, because it's
incredibly _not_ sensitive)

~~~
to3m
Yes. Those stupid knobs confused me terribly. I kept trying to move the mouse
cursor as if it were my finger, using it to rotate that little notch on the
knob. Because, like, it's a knob... right? I mean, I've used knobs before.
That's how they work. And this is a knob. I know that, because it looks like
one. EVEN THE STUPID BAR GOES ROUND THE KNOB. It's _telling_ you to rotate it.
And then you rotate it, and it doesn't work.

Dear people, stop doing this.

~~~
StavrosK
What, you don't usually tie a string around your knobs and pull up or down,
depending on how you want it to turn?

Seriously, though, once I figured out how they work (it took a few seconds),
it was just fine. I don't know what all the furore is about, it's at most a
minor inconvenience.

